# Mountain Biking in Noth Yorkshire



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

This weekend I went up to Teesside to visit family. My brother-in-law hooked me up with Ian who is a regular ride around North Yorks. Here are a few websites which are of interest and give lots of info. re the area

http://www.muddybums.org.uk

http://www.trailblasters.co.uk/

Our route started about 20 feet above sea level and climbed up to the North Yokshire Moors at about 1100 feet above sea level. We climbed up through Guisborough Forest and topped out with views of the sea and infinite moorland (in purple bloom). The only downside was the previous 36 hours of rain - ho hum - welcome to En-ger-land.

this first shot is leaving the parking lot at Pinchinthorpe


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Up through the forest*

on logging roads

you can see Ian below me in the first shot

the second shot is pretty typical


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*still uphill*

I do about 75-100 miles per week then average about 50 on the weekends - it's been a long time since I've been out mtb. - climbing is alot easier if you have serious road miles in your legs

this section was a portion of the trail near the top of the forest which had been regraded (perhaps) with large shale rocks - it was a test


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Clouds*

it was still pretty damp when we started - these shots are of the fog/cloud blowing off the North Sea coming up over onto the moor


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*on to the moor*

the first shot is typical of the rutted trail - we were passed shortly after this shot by a motorcycle - some deep water filled ruts of varying depth - lots of losse rocks and lots of stair steps

the second shot frames the North Sea in the distance - it's clearer when it's not misting/raining!


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*along the treeline*

at the top of the forest north towards Roseberry Topping and the edge of the Cleveland Hills


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*more moorland shots*

if you've never seen an English moor I heartily reccomend it - it's similar to tundra - it is bleak and otherworldly - it never disappoints

some of these shots have the track stretching into the distance - it's possible to piece together some real epics out here - weather can be tricky so you have to be careful, check the weather and be prepared for poor visibility, rain, cold - and in the winter - snow

all this less than 10 miles south of a large urban centre!


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Roseberry Topping (and the Tees Valley)*

doesn't have it's usual distinctive feature from the back - these shots are facing north towards Teesside/Middlesbrough - it evidences the elevation gain from Pinchinthorpe and - the descent we were soon to make


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*heading down*

through the stone fence

this is the last picture - we were heading for three major descents - two technical - one fast fire road - Ian was on a full suspension mtb. and his earlier superman on the moor fall didn't knock his confidence (respect!) - his downhilling was fast - I sphinctered up at the first technical downhill - a 300 foot multi-rutted drop from the moor with lots of staircase rocks, loose rocks, puddles (some deep) of varying depths and lots of mud - Ian waited for me

the second downhill - tight single track through the woods which reminded me of more familiar Surrey downhills was much more my speed - still Ian almost ran me over! - I think exposure gave me the willies on the first downhill (and lack of recent experience) 

the third downhill was a fast fire road descent - easily hit 40

my speed and technical ability on flats and uphills was fine - I credit cyclocross and lots of miles in my legs - I have a long way to go on downhilling 

thanks to Ian for showing me round - thanks to trailblasters and muddy bums for inspiration


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Looks muddy, I am suprised you didn't have fenders.*

And why is it that whenever anyone posts about somewhere I haven't been, I instantly want to go there???

Let's ride!


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Very Nice*

Thanks for the report. Looks like great riding. Just another place to put on the list of places I just HAVE to ride someday.

H


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*whenever you, Miss M, Hjalti*



MB1 said:


> And why is it that whenever anyone posts about somewhere I haven't been, I instantly want to go there???
> 
> Let's ride!


and anybody else from RBR make it over I'll be up for a ride and/or the lend of a bike

here's a great idea for London sightseeing:
http://www.londonbicycle.com/


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

*welcome to yorkshire!*

thanks for those photos! they´ve really taken me home again... i´m from yorkshire, but have lived in spain for a few years now. i usually manage to get back once or twice a year, but haven´t been able to get up on the moors for ages (the correct name is North York Moors, not Yorkshire Moors). i used to live (my parents still do) south west of guisborough, in northallerton. i usually hit the moors aound the osmotherly area and south all the way to the white horse and kilburn loads of great climbs and trails, not to mention the views. there are also some great road rides around there - try the 33% climb of rosedale chimney, or the climb up out of westerdale ford (both famous from the milk race and old tour of britain). 

oh, and by the way - that isn´t mud - try riding those trails in jan or feb after months of rain, ice and snow!

foz


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*cool*



foz said:


> thanks for those photos! they´ve really taken me home again... i´m from yorkshire, but have lived in spain for a few years now. i usually manage to get back once or twice a year, but haven´t been able to get up on the moors for ages (the correct name is North York Moors, not Yorkshire Moors). i used to live (my parents still do) south west of guisborough, in northallerton. i usually hit the moors aound the osmotherly area and south all the way to the white horse and kilburn loads of great climbs and trails, not to mention the views. there are also some great road rides around there - try the 33% climb of rosedale chimney, or the climb up out of westerdale ford (both famous from the milk race and old tour of britain).
> 
> oh, and by the way - that isn´t mud - try riding those trails in jan or feb after months of rain, ice and snow!
> 
> foz


I did the Danby loop down to Kirkbymoorside last year on the road - went via Rosedale - front wheel lifted off thue ground the whole way up - it almost killed me and underscored that I am not half the man I'd like to be - didn't think 1 in 3 would work out like that!

where in Spain - any good riding? pics?


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

*valencia*

i´m in valencia, there´s some great riding, once out of the immediate city area and away from the traffic. pancake flat along the coast, very hilly inland. it´s not difficult to do 200kms without anything bigger than a railway or river bridge, or 2500m of elevation in 90kms if you choose the right roads, or if you just want long climbs then there are a couple that string together to make 35kms of more or less non-stop climbing. i think only the basque country has a larger cycling tradition than here - but with more than 300 days of sun a year it´s difficult not to be able to cycle every day (if you have the time - i don´t!) i do miss yorkshire though - i was back in late april and the weather was perfect for riding, 15 degrees or so but sunny/cloudy and dry. i haven´t got any photos here to post, and our club website for some reason has lost it´s photo page. if a find any i´ll post them.

foz


----------

